# Lake Gloria???



## GoneFishin09 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, my girlfriend wants to go fishing with me this weekend and it just so happens she lives less than a mile from Lake Gloria. Now, I know it's a pay lake, but what should I honestly expect? I would assume the lake has an abundance of bluegill and catfish, but what about crappie or bass? I have a container of wax worms my girlfriend will be using for bluegill and maybe crappie, however, what kind of bait/lures should I bring? Is it worth it to bring my bass lures or should I stick to the wax worms as well. 

If anyone is familar with this lake or has been there recently, please feel free to chime in. I'd really like for my girlfriend to catch a fish or two as well as myself so any advice or experience would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

- Nick


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

I heard a couple of weeks ago that Lake Gloria was going to close, they're building condos or something around it. I don't know if the rumor is true or not or if it is when they're going to close. Just a heads up. You might want to call before you head over.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Lake GLoria is suposed to have been sold to a private owner - closed.


----------



## bassking (Jan 5, 2006)

It is CLOSED and i heard they are going to build some kind of section 8 housing...........what a shame


----------



## ian559 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes its sold...... so sad. I killed many braincells there in my youth all night fishing.


----------



## GoneFishin09 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok Thanks guys for the input. It is quite sad to hear the lake is now closed. 

However, now I need to find somewhere in the Colerain/Mt. Healthy area to take my girlfriend fishing this weekend. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions??? She has a fishing license but will only fish from the bank. No wading or boating... The only other place I know of in that area would be Winton Woods and I wouldn't want to take her there to fish from the bank...

I guess if all else fails I can bring her over to my side of town and maybe hit up the lake at Miami Meadows Park off 131 in Milford. I hear that lake has an abundance of bluegill and even some bass. Anyway, let me know what you guys think. Thanks.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

used to be another pay lake that way I think it was on old colrain called snows lake


----------



## ian559 (Jul 26, 2006)

snows lake is still open I have fished it many times. Nice little bar in front to so you can run up and get drinks. Its a very old old old paylake. My dads great grandpas brother opened it. Its not been in the family for many many years though. I grew up just a few miles from there

Snow's Lake
513-385-7722
4344 Dry Ridge Rd
Colerain Twp, OH 45252

easy to find its right off i275 The road is right across from the wallmart.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

ian559 said:


> Yes its sold...... so sad. I killed many braincells there in my youth all night fishing.


That must have been a long, long time ago. I think for the past 20 or so years the lake was run as the golf course was, that is CLOSED AFTER DARK. Or maybe you were sneaking in???


----------



## ian559 (Jul 26, 2006)

shuvlhed1 said:


> That must have been a long, long time ago. I think for the past 20 or so years the lake was run as the golf course was, that is CLOSED AFTER DARK. Or maybe you were sneaking in???


Well I left for the army in 1981 so it was a long long long time ago. We would have my friends brother buy us beer and head there to fish all night long. We did it al through high school.


----------

